# Hello everyone



## Damon (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello,

Just wanted to say hello to the forum :D Sharmy, I just got your old PM on northern sounds from June 8th (lol). Hope you're doing well bro!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Aug 22, 2005)

oi..welcome! :D


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 22, 2005)

OK, who let this guy into the room?



welcome Damon hope things are well for you.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello Mr Damon long time no see  When you have time from your busy schedule how about sharing one of your cool pieces with VI, thanks!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 23, 2005)

THE ASIAN PRINCE HAS ENTERED THE BUILDING!!!

Everyone hide!


Hehe, hello Damon,

very good to see you back here, you will definitely like this place!
Still playing in the same band? How's life?

(my nickname on good old #midi-mockup used to be Emano)

Best regards,


----------



## Damon (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I've been busy gigging with a duo and a four piece band here in my hometown, Myrtle beach, SC
I've also lucked out with writing stock library soundtrack music for Network Music out in Los Angeles. I just sold them a 2 minute action track 2 weeks ago.
Things have been going great! Thanks for the interest.

As for anyone wanting to check out some of my music, my web address is http://damonbradley.tripod.com/

It's still my same cheesy looking site but the resume has grown some :wink: 

Cheers!


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Aug 23, 2005)

Bradman Returns :wink:


----------



## PolarBear (Aug 23, 2005)

Peter Roos said:


> Bradman Returns :wink:


8) :lol: :D


----------



## Hans Adamson (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Damon!

About time you showed up.... 

Take it easy with those crazy chicks now.... 8)


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Damon,

Welcome to V.I!

Cheers,


----------

